# What would you do with this area in front of my fence?



## KarmicDebt (Jul 12, 2018)

One side of my yard slopes downhill. I can't really think of any good options for taking care of this. Hoping someone has a good idea?


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

You could rip everything out and grade it. Is there a reason it slopes toward the fence like that? Is that for run off or is that something that has just occured over the years?


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

What about something like this?



That way, even if the grade causes water to run towards the fence, you've got something along the fence that prevents water from sitting there and rotting it. Might also make it harder for your dog to dig under too, if he/she is a digger.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks like rocky soil with shade close to the deck and full sun at the back to me. Plant a few shade tolerating plants like hostas after installing weed mat with rock on top? In sunny spots knockout Roses are pretty easy to keep but they need sun. That's a low maintenance strategy.

I wouldn't try turf without removing the rockiness.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

I'd come off the fence a foot or two, maybe three, and create a flower bed using garden timbers. Then id fill the gap with a small stone stone and large walking stones.


----------

